# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Поларок на 23 февраля

## korina.p

Всем всем всем)
Добрый день!
Ребят, помогите подобрать подарок к 23 числу
Он гик, любит всякие электронные игрушки
Просматривала сайт http://shoc.by/catalog/smart-ustrojstva
Там есть фитнес браслеты, но я в них не разбираюсь
Проконсультируйте, может кто покупал уже и есть опыт использования?
Перечитала кучу отзывов и только запуталась больше
Заранее спасибо

----------

